# Hopefully This Isn't What It Looks Like (PLX)



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

I got off the water today just as the volunteers were off loading the trash they plucked out of the lake now that the water is down. Here is one of the things they recovered. There are a lot of money bass tournaments on PLX. What does this look like to you?




  








20171022_132048




__
Buick Riviera


__
Oct 22, 2017


__
1


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Cant see your picture


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

No picture


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

sorry. Pic should show now.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

I was just heading out as they were heading in. Man, the amount of trash and tires they plucked out of the lake just made me sick.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Nice a Turtle trap!!


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

Could be.... I hope not as well. Wonder where it was pulled. How did you do? We struggled


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

yep, turtle trap


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ya may have been a turtle trap at 1 time but unfortunatly thats probably not what its been used for lately


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Whenever there is money involved, there will be cheating!!!!


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hummm just a turtle trap to some. Not the first time a catch basket has been found on PLX.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

leeabu said:


> Whenever there is money involved, there will be cheating!!!!


then why don't they give polygraph test to the winners??


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

ezbite said:


> then why don't they give polygraph test to the winners??


Too expensive. In some circuits if you protest an angler or team you can ask for a polygraph but you have to provide a source for it and pay for it. I had to take two in my tournament days, one for for a large Ohio team trail the other was a National circuit. For the weekend type tourneys it's not going to happen. If you think there is not cheating going on then your crazy. 
You have to forget the chances of it happening and worry about your own game.


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Cheating in tournaments is possible. My coworker would always tell me that the landowner he used to rent from would have these private ponds with trophy bass in it and that the landowner would let certain guys use those fish for their tournaments. I don't know if it's true or not, but I never really pay no attention to my coworker when he tells me these things until this subject was brought up.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

How can that be a turtle trap? Wouldn't the turtles drown?

The ODNR had several of them on Nimisila around the reed islands on the southern portion about July this year about 5-10 down.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Usually cheaters shoot for 2nd place. that way they are less likely to get polygraphed and the still get a nice check.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Looks like some kind of turtle trap.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

A few years ago while shore fishing at westbranch a tournament boat came up to me and asked if he could have a bass I just caught...told him no and that I was taking it home for dog food lol.

He was pissed lol.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> A few years ago while shore fishing at westbranch a tournament boat came up to me and asked if he could have a bass I just caught...told him no and that I was taking it home for dog food lol.
> 
> He was pissed lol.


I should turn you in for animal cruelty, feeding a BASS to your poor dog..


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I will not fish a tourny ,did years back and it was not hard to figure out the deck was stacked. that was a turtle trap ,but it was used for other purposes.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Back when i fished Ohio River weekly, someone caught a couple guys hoisting a box spring up next to the fishing pier. Heard it got ugly.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

DL07 said:


> Ya may have been a turtle trap at 1 time but unfortunatly thats probably not what its been used for lately


what do think it is DL?


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Id guess with the number of tournaments and amounts of money won and lost on those lakes its probably not a turtle trap.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

It’s a (possible) Bass holding cage... during pre-fishing a few 3 lbers go in for a guaranteed “bite” come tourney day.
I think it would be VERY hard to get away with though with all the eyeballs on the lake.
It’s been done before though.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

You hate to think any tournament angler would stoop low enough to cheat , but ego gets in the way. We do livewell checks before all our tournament, but no one is dumb enough to bring fish with them. Over my 30 plus years of fishing bass tournaments, there have been multi times someone has got caught. Some were bigger circuits, others were club tourneys. You got to fish hard, keep your head up, and dont worry about the cheaters. They will slip up and get caught, then their name, or names will be plastered all over.


----------



## bassfishinfool (Jun 26, 2004)

Any navigation or launching issues with the water down?


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

ezbite said:


> I should turn you in for animal cruelty, feeding a BASS to your poor dog..


Roof...Roof! LOL!


----------

